# Pennsylvanians Only



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2010)

Pennsylvanians and anyone who wishes to know all about "PA".

I watched this, and have to agree, it nails "Good Ole Pennsy" perfectly!

Check it out here:



Bearcarver


----------



## boykjo (Sep 21, 2010)

That brought back memories. I miss the hard rolls from national bakery in scranton. A hard roll with poppie seeds, butter and a cup of coffe. You cant beat it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2010)

I know it said Pennsylvanians Only but I cheated and looked anyway...


----------



## flyboys (Nov 30, 2013)

That was great Bear.  I actually drove thru Bird In Hand yesterday and giggled the whole time!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 30, 2013)

Fits us perfect.

I love Pa.


----------



## flyboys (Nov 30, 2013)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I know it said Pennsylvanians Only but I cheated and looked anyway...:icon_mrgreen:



Anyone that likes Pabst is more than welcome in PA in my book


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2013)

Flyboys said:


> Anyone that likes Pabst is more than welcome in PA in my book


Yup!!!

And when I worked in Bethlehem, most of the bars even had PBR on tap!!!

Bear


----------



## humdinger (Dec 4, 2013)

LOL this video was great. I have a handful of friends in west PA. (One friend grew up in Fombell near the farm that was used by the Amish in the movie Kingpin!) I know firsthand that you can't set foot in Beaver Falls without hearing about how it's a breeding ground for NFL QB's!


----------



## jlh42581 (Dec 10, 2013)

If youve never spent st pattys in scranton, you havent ever really been wasted. That place is INSANE. Half the family is from that area.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 14, 2013)

Iron City beer  brings back memories, those that I can recall.


----------

